# What's your favorite hymn/psalm?



## reaganmarsh (Sep 22, 2016)

I have been so encouraged in my soul today by the words of this old hymn. It's long been one of my favorites (most days it would probably be my top pick). 

"Out of My Bondage, Sorrow, and Night"

Lyrics are here: https://www.hymnal.net/en/hymn/h/1050


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 22, 2016)

"I asked the Lord" by Newton 

http://www.hymnary.org/text/i_asked_the_lord_that_i_might_grow


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 22, 2016)

*"For All the Saints"*



reaganmarsh said:


> What's your favorite hymn/psalm?



I am a Psalm singer in my private worship, but I do have a very very favorite hymn. The lyrics are awesome with or without music.

*"For All the Saints"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OaBgaMcOvM
1. For all the saints who from their labors rest,
Who Thee by faith before the world confess,
Thy name, O Jesus, be forever blest,
Alleluia! Alleluia!

2. Thou wast their Rock, their Fortress, and their Might;
Thou, Lord, their Captain in the well-fought fight;
Thou, in the darkness drear, their one true Light.
Alleluia! Alleluia!

3. Oh, may Thy soldiers, faithful, true and bold,
Fight as the saints who nobly fought of old
And win with them the victor's crown of gold.
Alleluia! Alleluia!

4. O blest communion, fellowship divine,
We feebly struggle, they in glory shine;
Yet all are one in Thee, for all are Thine.
Alleluia! Alleluia!

5. And when the fight is fierce, the warfare long,
Steals on the ear the distant triumph song,
And hearts are brave again, and arms are strong.
Alleluia! Alleluia!

6. But, lo, there breaks a yet more glorious day;
The saints triumphant rise in bright array;
The King of Glory passes on His way.
Alleluia! Alleluia!

7. From earth's wide bounds, from ocean's farthest coast,
Through gates of pearl streams in the countless host,
Singing to Father, Son, and Holy Ghost,
Alleluia! Alleluia!

8. The golden evening brightens in the west;
Soon, soon, to faithful warriors cometh rest.
Sweet is the calm of Paradise the blest.
Alleluia! Alleluia!​


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 22, 2016)

_How Firm a Foundation_ ranks way up there. So does _O the Deep, Deep Love of Jesus_



> 1 How firm a foundation you saints of the Lord,
> is laid for your faith in his excellent Word!
> What more can he say than to you he has said,
> to you who for refuge to Jesus have fled?
> ...


----------



## Justified (Sep 22, 2016)

As far as the Psalms go, at the present the 27th is my favorite.

As far as hymns go, either _The Sands of Time Are Sinking_ or _The God of Abraham Praise_.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 22, 2016)

Rock of Ages my all time fav!


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 22, 2016)

10,000 reasons.

As for Psalm. I have no clue.


----------



## hammondjones (Sep 22, 2016)

Tough question.
To sing, I love the first. 
To meditate on, I love 110. A priest forever. Forever!


----------



## Philip (Sep 22, 2016)

Old Hundredth, in both categories.


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 23, 2016)

Right now, Comfort, Comfort Ye My People:

1. Comfort, comfort, ye My people,
Speak ye peace, thus saith our God;
Comfort those who sit in darkness,
Mourning 'neath their sorrows' load.
Speak ye to Jerusalem
Of the peace that waits for them;
Tell her that her sins I cover
And her warfare now is over.

2. Yea, her sins our God will pardon,
Blotting out each dark misdeed;
All that well deserved His anger
He no more will see or heed.
She hath suffered many a day,
Now her griefs have passed away;
God will change her pining sadness
Into ever-springing gladness.

3. Hark, the Herald's voice is crying
In the desert far and near,
Bidding all men to repentance
Since the Kingdom now is here.
Oh, that warning cry obey!
Now prepare for God a way;
Let the valleys rise to meet Him
And the hills bow down to greet Him.

4. Make ye straight what long was crooked,
Make the rougher places plain;
Let your hearts be true and humble,
As befits His holy reign.
For the glory of the Lord
Now o'er earth is shed abroad,
And all flesh shall see the token
That His Word is never broken.


----------



## chuckd (Sep 23, 2016)

From the Depths of Woe, Ps. 130
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aVWBSmghAs


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 23, 2016)

Hymn? _Up From the Grave He Arose_
Psalm? _139_


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 23, 2016)

I love many of these as well. I am so thankful for both the psalmody and hymnody God has given the Church!


----------



## Deleted User 21 (Sep 25, 2016)

Psalm 118 from The Psalms of David is incredibly beautiful; it's long, so I pasted just these verses and hope it is not too long. The entire Psalm is beautiful, though (of course), and deserves a read. 


15 In dwellings of the righteous
is heard the melody
Of joy and health: the Lord's right hand
doth ever valiantly.

16 The right hand of the mighty Lord
exalted is on high;
The right hand of the mighty Lord
doth ever valiantly.

17 I shall not die, but live, and shall
the works of God discover.
18 The Lord hath me chastised sore,
but not to death giv'n over.

19 O set ye open unto me
the gates of righteousness;
Then will I enter into them,
and I the Lord will bless.

20 This is the gate of God, by it
the just shall enter in.
21 Thee will I praise, for thou me heard'st
and hast my safety been.

22 That stone is made head corner-stone,
which builders did despise:
23 This is the doing of the Lord,
and wondrous in our eyes.

24 This is the day God made, in it
we'll joy triumphantly.
25 Save now, I pray thee, Lord; I pray,
send now prosperity.

26 Blessed is he in God's great name
that cometh us to save:
We, from the house which to the Lord
pertains, you blessed have.

27 God is the Lord, who unto us
hath made light to arise:
Bind ye unto the altar's horns
with cords the sacrifice.

28 Thou art my God, I'll thee exalt;
my God, I will thee praise.
29 Give thanks to God, for he is good:
his mercy lasts always.


Page Copyright 2001, Music for the Church of God
e-mail us at: [email protected]


----------



## Edm (Sep 25, 2016)

What er my God ordains is right. That one is my current favorite.


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2016)

Hymn: Be Thou My Vision
Psalm: Currently Psalm 46, but there's so many good ones I'm never constant.


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 26, 2016)

I already commented, but this one has become one of my favorites as well. We sang it during our worship yesterday morning and I was reminded of how great of a song it is. 
_Mighty Lord, Extend Your Kingdom_
http://www.challies.com/resources/mighty-lord-extend-your-kingdom


----------



## timfost (Sep 26, 2016)

It Is Well With My Soul
Holy, Holy, Holy

Psalms 51 and 139


----------



## Branson (Sep 26, 2016)

Come, Thou Fount Of Every Blessing

There Is A Fountain Filled With Blood

Psalm 57


----------



## jambo (Sep 26, 2016)

I like a lot of the hymns mentioned above. My own favourites are:-

Jesus shall reign (Isaac Watts)
And can it be (Charles Wesley)
Thou art the everlasting word (Josiah Condor)
Great is the gospel of our glorious God (Vernon Higham)
Man of Sorrows (Philip Bliss)
Thine be the glory (Edmond Budry)

I know as soon as I post this I will think of another few.


----------



## OrthodoxReformer (Sep 29, 2016)

Amazing Grace (John Newton)
Praise to the Lord the Almighty (Joachim Neander)
Holy, Holy, Holy (Reginald Heiber)

Psalms 4, 5 & 120.


----------

